# Hahaha....Oh Layla



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't know what happened today...some weird clumsy, gangly, googly eyed changeling creature kept showing up in my photos today


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, that second photo, its just as well the husbands in bed because I was laughing my ar$e off. My God, her eyes are sooo funny, I didn't even know eyes could do that! That photo is a classic!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHAHAHAH....those are both priceless!!LOL :lol:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Ha ha-- that last picture looks just like some expression a silly human kid would make. Looks like she had fun...


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh, that second photo, its just as well the husbands in bed because I was laughing my ar$e off. My God, her eyes are sooo funny, I didn't even know eyes could do that! That photo is a classic!


Yeah I about peed myself laughing when I saw that one earlier....caught her mid-shake. It's official, she has entered the awkward stage :lol:


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Fantastic!!!!! Fun with Foto`s indeed!!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

The second one is great! She's a cutie


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my Lord. I think I will be cracking up until tomorrow.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!!!! That 2nd picture made me burst out laughing!! I even had tears streaming down my face!! That one is a keeper!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That one better be entered for a calendar page!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Hahahaha love the second one!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute!! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That second photo just made my day!


----------

